# Female Archer Decal?



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

If you check around local shops that design decals, you would be surprised what they could custom make for you.

I also saw a few on a link someone had one here before...http://www.texasarchery.org/eletters/20030228.htm


----------



## skillswife (Jan 31, 2006)

I have one that I got, but I can't remember where on line I bought it. I will see if I can find out and send you the link,
Christine
www.mycustomquivers.com


----------



## Fred74 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Lve*

Check this out www.lvedecals.com. I looked through their decals at the Iowa Deer Classic last year, and they have hundreds. If I'm not mistaken they have women's archery decals.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Fred74 said:


> Check this out www.lvedecals.com. I looked through their decals at the Iowa Deer Classic last year, and they have hundreds. If I'm not mistaken they have women's archery decals.


Sweet! I found some! Thank you!


----------



## Thumper1 (May 17, 2004)

How about something like this...........


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

lol.... I like it!!!! It's a bit primitive.... I'm not sure anybody else would know what it is. But- it may have a few people asking questions.


----------



## Thumper1 (May 17, 2004)

There was a really nice looking lady at the local archery range last year that had a NFAA decal on her Saturn car window, the one with an arrow stuck in the stump. I asked her where she bowhunted, you could tell right off she wasn't into hunting (and didn't own a big ranch) so to have a little fun I asked her if she was a stump shooter. She thought it was something dirty until I pointed to her NFAA decal and explained that's how all this got started.....


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

hmmm.... and I own a couple of Saturns.... 

Tell ya what- I'll send you a pic once I get a good decal on there and let you take a few shots at it :wink:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

*Try this*

I've ordered from them before...Their shipping is faster than AT's server response time. 

http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID4508723P2492214-Sports/Archery/Sports-Archer-02.a


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Try this site.
The other TSAA decal is a white decal on clear background, ... There are four separate images, two for male archers and two for female archers, ...
www.texasarchery.org/eletters/20030228.htm


----------



## MtJerry (Jan 5, 2006)

How about this one?

http://www.lvedecals.com/product_display.asp?PID=450&CID=39


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

MtJerry said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.lvedecals.com/product_display.asp?PID=450&CID=39



Yeah, that one's good, I think I like this one the best out of that line... 

http://www.lvedecals.com/product_display.asp?PID=454&CID=39


----------

